# News Scoops not being posted



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 9, 2004)

This is the 3rd time that one of my news scoops werent posted.

Earlier tonight, about half an hour before the news was updated I posted two news items.

One was announcing an Eberron chat i'll be running with Keith Baker and Eberrons 3 other developers.

The other was that Eberrons fan site, news outlet the breland ledger was looking for eberron news scoopers (specifically for eberron stuff). 

The last time I posted about chats I was doing it wasnt posted 2 out of 3 tries.

I can understand the fan site thing not being posted cause maybe its stepping on Enworlds toes as a news outlet (even though its very very niche), but whats the deal?

I've been posting news scoops for almost 2 years, originally scooping SKR and TGM updates. 

Neverbefore have my chat scoops been ignored. Even when posted a week in advance (so people could make the time)...

So whats up with that? :-(


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 10, 2004)

I posted the scoop for my chat *again* and it wasnt posted. Whats the deal? Another chat for monte's site got posted but mine hasnt.....


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 10, 2004)

BK, to be honest you probably should keep things like this to email or PM.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2004)

I can only speak for myself, but usually when I don't post a scoop, it's because:

1) I've screwed up.  Sometimes one or both of the windows I'm using hang on me, and I can't finish posting; sometimes I delete a post that I didn't mean to delete; sometimes it's something else entirely.  That's the human error aspect of it.

2) Sometimes it's a timing thing.  I've had new posts appear immediately after I post the news, which I don't find out about until the next morning.  I only check the mod panel at night, generally speaking.  I don't know when other folks do.

3) I have some sort of question for the other hounds, Michael, or Morrus that would delay posting the item.

If you have some news that hasn't been posted, but would like it posted or feel like it got missed, drop me a PM -- I've done this for other folks, and I don't mind doing it -- mind that the normal channels are preferable, as I may be away from my PC for most of a day, but if it's something like this, you can PM me with the text of the item or to ask what's up.  

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know what happened with the resubmission from last night, but 2:12 am to 9:32 am isn't a lot of time (for instance, I was asleep last night from 1:00 am to 10:00 am).  In any case, it's up there on the front page now under Site News and has been for a while, I'm guessing, as I didn't post it.

Nick


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 11, 2004)

I posted that twice, once about 2 and a half days ago, along with another scoop from the breland ledger, and then again this early morning. Initially it didnt appear, but a few hours ago it did.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 11, 2004)

Got it.  No worries.  Just drop me a PM if it happens again.

Nick


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 11, 2004)

alright thanks


----------

